# Deep Dropping 3/19/2010



## fluff (Oct 4, 2007)

The best we caught two snowies 45 lbs gutted and 30 pounds gutted Those Diawa Tarabulls from GBB&T are awesome. Even after a 20 minute fight never got hot just kept going.


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

nice! those are some pretty big snowies


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

:clap 



nice looking fish.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Awesome!!:clap:clap


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

That is a fine snowie there! Congratulations...


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

Dam thats the bigest snow i seen. what deepth did you catchem in?


----------



## fluff (Oct 4, 2007)

620 feet took some mullet slabs


----------



## CATCH-ALL (Oct 6, 2009)

fluff - congrats!Very noice Snowies. Truly world class fish.:bowdown

Too bad that pic isnt a video clip. If it was, we'd hear you loudly saying thru clenched teeth, "hurry up and take the damn picture!"


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

nice snowies


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Now thats what I'm talkin about!!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That's some great fish cookout you have there.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

VERY NICE SNOWYS. CONGRATS!:clap


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

Congrats, Nicest set of snowies I have ever seen.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

beautiful fish...I'll bet the largest one pulled a little drag.


----------

